# 3rd batch of Bacon with Q view



## thatcho (Oct 19, 2013)

Helloo SMF, Here is Q view of my third batch of bacon (dry brined). Started at a chilly 630 am with outside temp at 24 degrees and a relative humidity at 91. Made sure to microwave the Sugar Maple pellets from Todd for the AMNSPT.

Nice and dry pellets burn goood.













CAM00163.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Oct 19, 2013






Pay no attention to any other numbers as the 55 Deg. is what the AMNSPT kept the MB 30 propane smoker at for the first 3 hours.













CAM00164.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Oct 19, 2013






Pulled my Molasses bacon after 3rd hour with Todd's Sugar Maple pellets. Chilled in fridge until family could not wait any longer.













CAM00167.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Oct 19, 2013






Here is some all cooked up. MMMM it was just perfect. I have one other slab that is being chilled after four hours ( could not keep temp down). It was cured with brown sugar and cracked black pepper. Going to hit it with some more smoke this evening when temp dips.













CAM00168.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Oct 19, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks good. I often have to smoke at night and put back in the fridge during the day. What ever it take!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Oct 19, 2013)

Mmmmmmm..... Bacon!


----------



## thatcho (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks fellas, it is my first go cold smoking.:biggrin:


----------



## foamheart (Oct 19, 2013)

I love smoking bacon the  best I believe!


----------



## thatcho (Oct 19, 2013)

I am a believer now Foamheart. Thanks


----------



## thatcho (Oct 19, 2013)

Second hit with Sugar Maple smoke. Evening temp is down to 50 deg. with AMNSPT brought MB 30 Propane smoker temp to 62 deg. Pics to follow.


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 21, 2013)

Your bacon looks fantastic!


----------



## thatcho (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank u Woodcutter. If it was not for S.M.F i would have never attempted it. I found so much information here it mabe my hesitation subside. Keep smoking.


----------



## thatcho (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh sorry for the delay. I forgot q view for second night cold smoke. Here it is













CAM00177.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Oct 21, 2013


----------

